# Remedial Math Classes



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have always worked hard in high school to achieve greater levels in my education. I haven't always been great at math, but last year I worked hard to maintain a B in pre calc. I took the math compass placement exam today, and didn't do as well as I thought I would have. There seemed to be simple questions in pre algebra, algebra, geometry, college algebra, and trig. As you continue on with the test, the questions either go back to simple math, or more advanced math depending on if you answered the question right or not. I noticed I was getting realy easy questions from pre algebra, which made me nervous. When I was done with the test, they gave me my results. 

I am a little embarrassed to say what I got on it, but my university wants at least a 47 in algebra, or else it is required to take a math class that doesn't generate credit toward graduation.. I got a 44. I don't know how it's even possible. I looked at some of the sample questions and studied them for a bit before I scheduled an appointment for the test. I realize that I have to do what I have to do in order to get caught up now and be ready for college level math, but I thought I was. I know that I shouldn't look negatively on it, but this class is going to end up costing money with no credit. I am going to be attending a university, so it is already more expensive than if I would attend a junior college. 

Anyway, I realize that I might have to take some summer classes at a junior college. It would really conflict with work, but I would have to make some big adjustments in my availability for the summer when I come back. If anyone else has/had to take remedial classes while attending a university, how well did it work out for you? I'm also trying to figure out where the disconnect is, and I'm going to get myself an algebra book or something to help me more. I would retake the test, but I have to wait at least 7 days, and it would be too late as orientation is in less than two weeks, and they require us to take it two weeks beforehand.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, well the good news is they aren't nearly as bad as you think they are!

I've taken two remedial/non-credited math classes and I'm finally getting to my college algebra requirement this coming semester. They aren't really that hard at all, especially if you attend most of the classes, take notes that you will understand later on (it's more important to get notes accurately down sometimes than to always be listening to the lecturer and that goes for almost all classes that you will take as an undergraduate), and ask for help when you need it. As far as I know most remedial math classes vaguely follow the same premise i.e. they deal with real numbers, variables, inequalities, fractions, simple interest rate and the like. I absolutely suck at math (in due part because I never got passed Algebra I in high school and eventually dropped out to take the GED) but this kind of math was pretty easy. It's even better if you have a good professor, although honestly that goes for any class you will take.

I do have to caution if it might be _too _easy for you though. If you made a B in pre-Calculus -- even if you had to work hard for it -- I wonder if you shouldn't just retake the test in five days time. I mean, you were only off by three points and you might have been nervous or felt rushed thus leading to your low score. You could always begin the class, then retake the test at a later day (but before it's too late to drop/add; I assume you would want your money back in full) and depending on your score either drop the class or keep taking it. Oh, and most importantly make sure that the class is transferable! The ones at the college I'm currently going to aren't so I'm having to take that math class in the fall to have a math credit to transfer to the university I plan to attend in spring of next year. It'd be awful if you ended up having to take essentially the same class twice and spend even more money. 

Anyway, good luck with your academic endeavors and remember to also have fun at university!


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

reeses786 said:


> I looked at some of the sample questions and studied them for a bit before I scheduled an appointment for the test.


How did you study them?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I had to take a math placement test like June 2 and I suck at math I got 2 D's in the first two exams of pre calc the first semester of senior year, I passed the placement test with 60.7% (only because I spent 48 hours non stop studying) and the minimum was 51% my siblings did not pass the test & one of them is going to take the remedial class. Truthfully I wish I failed the placement test because if I took the pre basic class I think it would benefit me because then when I take the normal one I'd be more prepared. If I were you I'd see it more as a benefit even though you aren't getting credit, like I said I wish I had failed instead. Now normal pre calculus in university will kick my ass, everyone from my university says pre calc is horrible & hard. Can't wait.


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

So Long So Long said:


> Okay, well the good news is they aren't nearly as bad as you think they are!
> 
> I've taken two remedial/non-credited math classes and I'm finally getting to my college algebra requirement this coming semester. They aren't really that hard at all, especially if you attend most of the classes, take notes that you will understand later on (it's more important to get notes accurately down sometimes than to always be listening to the lecturer and that goes for almost all classes that you will take as an undergraduate), and ask for help when you need it. As far as I know most remedial math classes vaguely follow the same premise i.e. they deal with real numbers, variables, inequalities, fractions, simple interest rate and the like. I absolutely suck at math (in due part because I never got passed Algebra I in high school and eventually dropped out to take the GED) but this kind of math was pretty easy. It's even better if you have a good professor, although honestly that goes for any class you will take.
> 
> ...


That was really helpful, thank you. I'm thinking I will wait until orientation to make a final decision about the class. Congrats on getting to your college algebra requirement. roud:


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

Reluctanine said:


> How did you study them?


I went through the sample questions, and compared my answers with the key. There were some I didn't know how to do at all, so I reviewed the concepts that were given, and also went through the geometry sample questions pretty quickly as I was getting tired.


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

Paris Geller said:


> I had to take a math placement test like June 2 and I suck at math I got 2 D's in the first two exams of pre calc the first semester of senior year, I passed the placement test with 60.7% (only because I spent 48 hours non stop studying) and the minimum was 51% my siblings did not pass the test & one of them is going to take the remedial class. Truthfully I wish I failed the placement test because if I took the pre basic class I think it would benefit me because then when I take the normal one I'd be more prepared. If I were you I'd see it more as a benefit even though you aren't getting credit, like I said I wish I had failed instead. Now normal pre calculus in university will kick my ass, everyone from my university says pre calc is horrible & hard. Can't wait.


I was thinking the same thing as you when I was going to take pre calc. I believe that you can do it. I heard there are a lot of tutoring opportunities, and if they are available to you, take advantage of them. You passed because you worked hard. Continue on that and you will see some big improvements in your academic career. Even if it is still a struggle, just do the best you can do and be proud of yourself for trying. I know that this remedial class can help, but I'm just afraid it might be too easy. I like to challenge myself.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

reeses786 said:


> I was thinking the same thing as you when I was going to take pre calc. I believe that you can do it. I heard there are a lot of tutoring opportunities, and if they are available to you, take advantage of them. You passed because you worked hard. Continue on that and you will see some big improvements in your academic career. Even if it is still a struggle, just do the best you can do and be proud of yourself for trying. I know that this remedial class can help, but I'm just afraid it might be too easy. I like to challenge myself.


aww you're words of encouragement are soo sweet. I think that even if its too easy it will help you build a better foundation of math which will help you once you can enroll in the normal math class. Maybe you can try to add some of the math from the normal math class into your day that way you can challenge yourself & be even more prepared for when you go to the normal class. Or you could strive for high grade in the remedial class instead of passing ones.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

reeses786 said:


> I went through the sample questions, and compared my answers with the key. There were some I didn't know how to do at all, so I reviewed the concepts that were given, and also went through the geometry sample questions pretty quickly as I was getting tired.


Practice only in one day? Did you try finding other questions to do besides the sample ones?

Actually, since you mentioned you were getting tired, and if you studied the day before the test, it could be possible that your fatigue impacted your scores by quite a lot. I also find it's harder for me to study under pressure. My brain absorbs a lot less.

I usually have to practice a lot to get good at maths. Not to mention careless mistakes taking away points. Did you double-check your answers? Or was there not enough time? Since it's a computer test, and it means you can't go back to previous questions, would you have time to mentally redo the question in your mind to make sure it's alright?

Also, are you allowed to bring in rough paper to work out the problem? I usually did that for computer tests anyway so I can double check my working without having to mentally go through things. It's especially important for Algebra since numbers are moved from one side to the other and I had a lot of careless mistakes. 

To me, it actually sounds like you know how to do the questions, since you said they were easy. Just that there might be some blind spots in how you study or how you take the test. It could also be that you weren't confident in yourself due to the short pratice, which affected your performance. Tests are a mental game as well as a test of knowledge.

Also, is it possible to approach the orientation head and explain your situation? Then tell them you'll be retaking it and if it's possible, to allow you into orientation even if you'll retake the test a week before, as long as you pass. Just explain it sincerely and as nicely as possible. At worst, they say no. But if there's a slight possibility that they might say yes...


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

Reluctanine said:


> Practice only in one day? Did you try finding other questions to do besides the sample ones?
> 
> Actually, since you mentioned you were getting tired, and if you studied the day before the test, it could be possible that your fatigue impacted your scores by quite a lot. I also find it's harder for me to study under pressure. My brain absorbs a lot less.
> 
> ...


I took an hour out of two days to study. I thought it was going to be really easy. I might retake it, but I'm also thinking that maybe I need this class. It seems like I need to work on how I study for math. We did have scratch paper to use, and I double checked my answers. It was an untimed test. There's a disconnect somewhere, and I'm trying to figure it out. Honestly, I didn't think I would have to take more than that to study as I thought it was really easy.

That being said, I do have a little problem with procrastination. I need to kick that out of the door completely before college. Thankfully, I recognized the problem last year, and have been working to stop it.


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

Paris Geller said:


> aww you're words of encouragement are soo sweet. I think that even if its too easy it will help you build a better foundation of math which will help you once you can enroll in the normal math class. Maybe you can try to add some of the math from the normal math class into your day that way you can challenge yourself & be even more prepared for when you go to the normal class. Or you could strive for high grade in the remedial class instead of passing ones.


Thank you.  Yes, they will build a strong foundation in math as it takes longer for me to grasp the concepts. I'm thinking these classes will help a lot and I will be more than prepared. I think it may be a study issue I can get better at.


----------

